# Guess the mileage?



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Popped into my mates garage today while i had my lunch and he had this in his garage!
He sometimes buys mot failures if they are worth the parts!
But this was a customers who wanted an oil and filter change!!


















































































Ok so you seen the love this owner has for their car but can you guess the mileage?

Answer later this evening.....................


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It is either astronomical or very low.......I am hedging my bets on 250k.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

29,000

P.S scrap it


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

137k...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

its either a manky unloved low miler or intergalactic.
so either 50k or 300k.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Nobody would be seen dead driving that so...20k miles? Cars rust regardless of mileage though...why do Vauxhalls go pink more than others?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Teddy said:


> Nobody would be seen dead driving that so...20k miles? Cars rust regardless of mileage though...why do Vauxhalls go pink more than others?


Flame Red = single stage paint.

Fade City


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

74K vauxhalls of that age go pink in 74 minutes nevermind the mileage.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

bigmc said:


> 74K vauxhalls of that age go pink in 74 minutes nevermind the mileage.


:lol::lol:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

20thousand


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

14000


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

15K

or

150K


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

25k :car:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

112,753


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

165999


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tell us the suspense is killing me :-|


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

under 20k!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

10,000


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

70k....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

240,000 either that or they have a super hungry ferret.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

18,000


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

10,000 or less than


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

37,298 (or there abouts?) :lol:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

5,000.

When you going to tell us.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

17254


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

14500


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

wild guess 280k


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

178603?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

28,000


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

It's got to be high. The paint will fade over time regardless, but for a seat to get that worn has to be the result of really high milage and lots of use. Hasn't it????........


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Shouldn't the question be how many times has it been around the clock?

I bet its 250,000+


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tell us!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would love to know the answer, plessssssseeeeeeee


----------



## rocet (Jul 27, 2011)

75,869 :lol:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

42,865 and he never washed it once :buffer:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

My mates boss has one of these on an R plate. I'll use his mileage then, going for 189,300. And he wants me to wash it so he can sell it. The car is a b0mb site.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Spoony said:


> 29,000
> 
> P.S scrap it


:lol:

38k


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

440,000


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

probably clock was turned around once


----------



## taire2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

181000k


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> I would love to know the answer, plessssssseeeeeeee


+1 and I win for guessing it right


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

ozzy said:


> 42,865 and he never washed it once :buffer:


Sooooooooo close it's untrue.....


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

NO WAY it has 40k?? Look at the state of the wear on the drivers seat/handle etc.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Also owned by a little old lady, so thats why its never cleaned plus she must just plonk her self into the drivers seat and drags her self out with the door handle, causing all that wear!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

jomo said:


>


Yeah and the rest :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Really. I mean really? No way:doublesho


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My 06 Astra has done 158,000 miles and the seats still look new. This car has been clocked, either that or the owner wears a strange suit with spikes when they drive.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

could easily be that bad if a dog gets left in the car while the owner potters off to the post office for their pension and boiled sweets. probably most of that done at 17mph with the wrong indicator on and the foglight on in clear weather.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

CJA Valeting said:


> Yeah and the rest :lol:


Nope 100% true, not clocked just never used, sits in her drive and as we live close to the sea its gonna just rot with out protection!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Blimey that car has had a hard old life! 

Goes to show that regardless of mileage, if a car isn't looked after it'll still rot away. Where as there's cars on here, far older, double/triple the mileage that look infinitely better!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

jomo said:


> Sooooooooo close it's untrue.....


Wow :argie: and i am now off to do the lottery :thumb:
Do i win a prize


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Techgeek said:


> probably most of that done at 17mph with the wrong indicator on and the foglight on in clear weather.


That made me chuckle 

Too late now, but I would have guessed around the 250k mark!!

My van has 124k on the clock, gets used daily for work and is at least a million times better than that


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

ozzy said:


> Wow :argie: and i am now off to do the lottery :thumb:
> Do i win a prize


Oh yes you do, next time your in Blackpool drop me a line and ill take you out for a steak meal and extras :doublesho:doublesho lol


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone else think they wouldn't mind getting there hands on that for a bit of fun


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

jomo said:


> Oh yes you do, next time your in Blackpool drop me a line and ill take you out for a steak meal and extras :doublesho:doublesho lol


Wow thank you, never been to Blackpool in my life but there is always a first :thumb: on the other hand if you are ever in Bognor let me know


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Does that not belong to -Kev- on here?


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

few pics of my corsa(its my daily driver) its done 60k


----------

